# lump in my armpit at 14 weeks pregnant



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi could anyone tell me if this is normal i have found a very tiny lump in my armpit and i am 14 weeks and 1 day pregnant could this be hormonal or is this anything i should see my gp about please let me know asap as i am terrified thanks sam


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's PROBABLY hormonal, however, I would advise you to see your gp though, as
someone needs to examine you just to check,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

